
Server-First Apps Are a Good Idea - tbassetto
http://ponyfoo.com/articles/server-first-apps
======
stephenr
Im sure this won't be well received by a large number of people here, but it's
very true.

Adding fancy JS/XHR "improvements" to an existing site/app that works using
regular anchors and form submissions can be very simple. Going the other way
is almost always harder, and often impossible (i.e. it effectively is
abandoned or becomes a rewrite).

